# July 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the lead rope and halter in the June drawing was ryorkies! Congratulations!!

This month Northwest Packgoats is donating a set of packsacks. Your choice of colors.

[attachment=0xp9giww]Pack Sacks.jpg[/attachmentxp9giww] This picture shows a set hanging on a saddle. They are great as training panniers for young goats and then convieniently fit into the larger panniers when the goat gets bigger to help organize your gear.

As always, post a reply to this message before the end of the month to be auomatically entered into the random drawing.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey there! We are new to goat packing...we are picking up our 4 little ones this week from a local breeder!


----------



## fishbasket74 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, we are also new to goat packing and in the market for some Alpines and gear. I love this forum, great info.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Rex, Those would fit right nice in my Northwest Packgoat panniers


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

always need more.


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Please count me in!!!!! Thanks!

Thia


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Count me in Rex !


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

count me in please.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome giveaway! Thanks for doing this each month, Rex!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Put us in the hat!


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Organize? Humm good idea. Count me in!


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Me too please!
Cazz


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco just asked me if I think he'll ever win anything. I told him the game is rigged, but I'll keep trying anyway.


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Please add my name in. These look great.

Sam B


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Count me in too please


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

They are beauties! Thanks Rex. Put our name in.


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

They look great, count me in please.


SNAKEMAN


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

add us to the list, it would be a great first start.


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Count me in please! I'll be ordering more saddles soon.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Please count us in, thanks!


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## Antistasia (Mar 25, 2011)

Yee haw! So nice of y'all to give away free stuff!
Still learning my way around. I have never joined a forum before, but this is special.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for the collar and lead from last months drawing.


----------



## mjlynnjr (Jun 9, 2011)

Put me down for an entry! Thanks again!


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

I would like to be included in this too!

Karen Hunter


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I'm feeling lucky this month!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Count us in! Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the packsacks in the July drawing was GoatWild. Congratulations!!


----------

